# freebsd-update fetch yields corrupted metadata



## zennybsd (Aug 21, 2013)

I have been trying to update freebsd FreeBSD with `freebsd-update fetch`. But I am getting an error that reads (see attached screenshot for details):

```
...gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
metadata is corrupt
```

I removed /var/db/freebsd-update/files and executed above command again, but it spits out the same error. I am on FreeBSD-8.3 as a base to build pfSense-2.1 with some modifications.


----------



## zennybsd (Aug 22, 2013)

*SOLVED on its own*

I tried `freebsd-update fetch` again after some 12 hours and it worked this time. It seems to be an upstream problem!


----------

